# Ads posted in the discussion forums - suggestion for mods



## RX8 (Nov 18, 2020)

Many new users come to TUG and end up placing their timeshare ad in a discussion forum.  That ad gets deleted quickly by the mods with a comment "Deleted. Ads are not permitted in the discussion forums".  For someone new to TUG I believe that this is confusing.  One could take it that no timeshare ads are permitted at all on TUG.  To help those new to TUG I have a suggestion that when deleting the improperly placed ad to also include a link to the "Bargain Deals Forum Rules".  I think that this will help put the OP on the right track.  Thoughts?


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 19, 2020)

Great suggestion by RX8.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2020)

Many (most?) improperly placed ads are NOT bargain deals, so referring everyone to the Bargain Deals rules is not the best solution.  Also, many times the moderator will send a private message to the poster with a fuller explanation.

Here is the boilerplate response I use when removing an ad:


> [_Message text deleted.  Advertising is NOT permitted in public posts to this forum.  Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules._  Makai Guy, TUG BBS Administrator]


The Advertising section of the overall posting rules is more all-encompassing.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 19, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> Many (most?) improperly placed ads are NOT bargain deals, so referring everyone to the Bargain Deals rules is not the best solution.  Also, many times the moderator will send a private message to the poster with a fuller explanation.
> 
> Here is the boilerplate response I use when removing an ad:
> 
> The Advertising section of the overall posting rules is more all-encompassing.


That is great, but will a new TUG person know where to find this information; before posting their AD.


----------



## RX8 (Nov 19, 2020)

This is the thread that got me thinking about this.









						DELETED.
					

[DELETED. Ads are not permitted in the TUG discussion forums.]




					tugbbs.com
				




Deleting the improperly placed ad can be construed as a bit harsh by a new poster, even if it is warranted. Some may end up finding out how to go about placing a proper ad but I would guess that there are others that are never heard from again.

I tried to assist with my post to the OP but it would go a long way if, when deleting the ad, we also provided clear direction on how to place that ad (free or for a price). If we are already doing this in PM’s to the poster than that is great. If not, then adding the “how to” would be a positive thing. Maybe it might even help drive some TUG memberships.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2020)

note that the OP is usually also sent a message explaining why the post was deleted as part of the "delete" option within xenforo.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> That is great, but will a new TUG person know where to find this information; before posting their AD.


With the standard Xenforo registration form, when registering they must check a box saying they agree to our terms, with a link to those terms.  We can't make them click the link and read the terms they are agreeing to.  That link goes the same place as the TUG BBS Posting Rules link in my boilerplate. It can also be reached by the Rules link in the blue bar at the top of the page, and the Help link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 19, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> With the standard Xenforo registration form, when registering they must check a box saying they agree to our terms, with a link to those terms.  We can't make them click the link and read the terms they are agreeing to.  That link goes the same place as the TUG BBS Posting Rules link in my boilerplate. It can also be reached by the Rules link in the blue bar at the top of the page, and the Help link at the bottom of the page.


Excellent.


----------

